# 911 phone call



## cowboyuptex (Jan 24, 2014)

An Emergency Call Center worker in London has been dismissed from her job, much to the dismay of colleagues, who are reportedly unhappy with hertreatment by management.It seems a male caller dialed 911 from a mobile phone stating,"I am depressed and lying here on a railway track.I am waiting for the train to come so I can finally meet Allah."Apparently "Remain calm and stay on the line."was not considered an appropriate response.


----------

